# Snow sleigh anyone ever build one?



## snowdog (Jul 1, 2007)

We have lots of snow up here and I was thinking about building some type of sled that could be used to slay riding and maybe even be pulled behind my ATV.

I did a quick search here for "sleigh snow" but was not lucky enough to find anything.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Claymation (Sep 9, 2010)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=build+a+wooden+toboggan


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

I use to have a real nice antique slay and from my memory of it it would not be very difficult to build one. The whole thing was made of wood. It's construction was partly mortice and tenon and partly carriage bolts. The runners were about one inch wide and had an 1/8 inch thick metal 'tire' on the bottom of each runner.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Did you try G O O G L E ? ? ? I just did, and there was MEGA Sites.

HA! Same suggestion as the "FLY" on Clay's first Posting. Haven't seen that in a Long Time. LOVE that thing!! Really makes the Point!

Clay: I've tried before to get that thing to work for me the way you did. No Luck! What's the Secret My Man???

YOu can even send it to me VIA the "FLY" if you want…LOL…

Rick


----------



## snowdog (Jul 1, 2007)

Yes I could do a google search but I was hoping to find someone here that actually built one for (what I would think are) obvious reason.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

I have used old cross country skiis. Removed the binding and made two yokes out of wood to connect them, a simple top with tie downs and a movable wooden connector from sled to machine


----------



## Claymation (Sep 9, 2010)

In my reading haste, I glossed over "search here" and just assumed you meant searched the web. sorry.


----------



## Claymation (Sep 9, 2010)

You'd be set if you were building a sleigh bed.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I have images on photobucket but not sure i can get them in here. I have made two 1800's style childs sleds of oak with bent /laminated runner fronts.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

Nope ….... I cannot get the images from photobucket to appear here. Sorry.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

OK Here is one


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

And one more photo. The runners are each made of a single piece of oak (from a pallet). I cut them soaked in water 24 hours glued up while still wet and clamped each in a form.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

yet another failed (?)attempt to post an image here.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

snowdog: Yes! That is a Very Valid reason. I missed it altogether and you have my Sincere Apologies for doing so!! Your "reasons" are now showing on here. If you don't mind I'd like to offer one of them a little assistance to get some photos on your Post. Once again my apologies. Rick

Jim Finn: (AND Significant Other)

I did the "Properties" thing on your Images. The problem might be that they are a little large to fit on here. They show as 799×470. I've done this for others on here numerous times.

The last "Tutorial" is here http://lumberjocks.com/topics/20418 You'll see a Resizing Screen from PB on there at the bottom, and how to easily access it. It boils down to…you can set it to Resize your images BEFORE you download from your Computer to PB OR …..you can resize your image(s) AFTER they are on PB for whatever purpose including Uploading to LJ's.

I usually Load TO Photobucket at "Large" (PB sizing screen) which is 640×480 (that fits nicely on here)...OR "Medium" which is 320×240. They don't show at Exactly that size because of the original Size Ratio of the Photo (Height To Width)

OKAY! Such a Lovely Couple in your Avatar …I'll go into PB and pick those 2 sizes mentioned above and put them here.


I "Saved" a bench from the Neighbours Garbage. Re-Built it. Looked Lonely so I made and added the "Kids". This is "Large" at 600×465.



HA! Here's an example. I thought I had a "Medium" size for the above Pic. I didn't so I resized the one above to "Medium" at 310×240.

When you do that you have a choice of "Make A Copy" OR "Replace Original". I Copied!!!

Hope this helps Jim. "snowdog" Thank you.

Rick


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

x country snow skies

there is a practical application of math which results in eons of generations of people who buy skies, an those who think they can make better skiis by hand

from the hamburger bin I can assure you there is no quicker secret then to steal the ideas of those long since worn out

I've tried both ways

to date

my sleds ….............I cheat and use used X country, almost free at garage sales from some unsuspecting fat fool who thought they were going to loose weight by putting them on and doing the "twister"........without the mat? ...................honest to God, they make great, cheap, sleds

2 cheapies…............can haul a family of 5 ?

it must be a Canadian thing?


----------



## snowdog (Jul 1, 2007)

No Worries Rick, apologies 100% accepted. We all miss stuff from time to time, I do it often in the shop <laugh>.

I like the idea of using old skies, although the fat boy comments from Moron are not 100% appreciated <laugh> being a fat boy myself  (fat and happy for sure) but I never bought skies or fooled myself into doing "twisters". I would rather ride my ATV and chop wood for winters.


----------



## snowdog (Jul 1, 2007)

Jim, how does that wonderful looking sled work in snow? It looks great but does it really move or just sink in to the soft stuff?


----------



## jaw (Oct 2, 2010)

If you are thinking big, the following book will help: Horse Drawn Sleighs compiled by Susan Green (Astragal Press). It has construction and design details. There are several books on horse-drawn vehicle restoration that might give you some good ideas.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I am sure that the selds I made would work in the snow but I made them for display and sold them when I moved across the country. I put steel runners on the wooden ones so it should work as well as any childs sled. Like any kids sled I am sure it would not work well over soft, deep snow . Learning to bend wood was the reason I made them. Fun project.


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

I happened to come across some old magazines in the house, was taking them up to the shop, and noticed one has an article on sleighs.

Fairly basic, but it may work for you. Might be worth tracking it down.

Has a complete plan and cutting list and quite a few photos of construction.

*Wood*, December 1990, Issue number 39. Pages 48-53.


----------



## misslolly (Sep 25, 2010)

Here is a link to an old film of a man making a horse drawn sled, from lumber selection to going for a ride. There is enough info in the film to tackle the job including the metal work. Get settled in with a drink and some munchies. It is 26 minutes worth of joy. I wish we had snow so that I would have a reason to make one.

http://www.folkstreams.net/pub/FilmPage.php?title=187


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Istillhavehorsesinmybackyard…

Thanks for the nostalgic video, misslolly, I like it!


----------



## misslolly (Sep 25, 2010)

Justfine You're making me jealous. Maybe one day I willhaveanotherclydesdaleinmyfrontyard

Glad you enjoyed the movie.


----------

